# Dragonfly Emergence



## orionmystery (Dec 17, 2013)

Note: not of the same specimen. 





Dragonfly Emergence IMG_0213 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





Dragonfly Emergence IMG_0252 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





Dragonfly Emergence IMG_0190 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





Dragonfly Emergence IMG_0238 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





Dragonfly Emergence IMG_0182 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





Dragonfly Emergence IMG_0323 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





cIMG_0201 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


----------



## JacaRanda (Dec 17, 2013)

Weird and cool.


----------



## Flyextreme (Dec 18, 2013)

What lens?


----------



## weepete (Dec 18, 2013)

Nice set. I like these alot mate.


----------



## RichieT (Dec 18, 2013)

Great shots!!! Usually, when I'm watching insects emerge, I'm flyfishing. Then I'm too busy fishing the hatch. One day I'll put down the rod and pick up the camera and try to get some shots half as good as yours.


----------



## annamaria (Dec 18, 2013)

Really nice interesting shots I like them.


----------



## Lee337 (Dec 18, 2013)

Excellent photos! The two-tone eyes are amazing.


----------



## sweetapollo (Dec 20, 2013)

CameraCanon EOS 70DExposure0.005 sec (1/200)Aperturef/11.0Focal Length60 mmISO Speed200Exposure Bias0 EVFlashOn, FiredOrientationHorizontal (normal)X-Resolution300 dpiY-Resolution300 dpi


----------



## MikeRuby (Dec 20, 2013)

love 182.
So striking way its sitting on its shell, like a triumphant lion over its prey. 
Such a contrast seeing the 2 size differences. amazing

did u have to "entice" it into position?


----------



## steveraw (Dec 20, 2013)

Great shot!!!


----------

